

Ask HN: Startup CTO required reading? - throwaway_shh

Hello HN,<p>Next week I join a (venture-backed) startup as CTO after spending the last 5 years as a one-man dev shop (I have experience prior to that of managing large teams of developers)<p>Now that I have secured this new position back in management I am suffering from a touch of impostor syndrome - could the HN community help me out by pointing me at resources that I should read up on, to have the most up to date background on startup CTO level tech management?
======
ahuang7
Coders at Work, Founders at Work

------
revorad
<http://www.ribbonfarm.com/>

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Ribbonfarm is cool, but can you elaborate on how it answers the OP's question?

